# I've gone and joined WeightWatchers



## RachelT (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, i'm giving it a go, i've never really tried "proper" dieting before, but i spoke with the diabetes nutritionalist at my hospital (they were hanging around the laughingly titled "cybercafe" one lunchtime, coz it's Diabetes Week.) and she said i was unlikely to come to any harm, and it was likely to do me good. So, whow, let's see if this can provided me with the motivation i need to stick to some kind of plan. Wish me luck....i think i might need it.

Rachel


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2012)

Good luck Rachel! I hope you enjoy it and that it works well for you


----------



## alisonz (Jun 19, 2012)

Good luck Rachel keep us posted hun x


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck Rachel - and remember if you want to join in the WLG as well for extra support you will be most welcome!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 25, 2012)

Good luck Rachel.  I love playing with my WW points.


----------



## alisonz (Jul 7, 2012)

How's it all going Rachel?


----------

